# Vending machine troubleshooting



## iliketotinker (May 13, 2012)

I have a few soda machines that I need to repair. It is a hobby for me. I have 2 that have evaporator fan problems. I have one that one of the vending augers runs constantly. I have uploaded pictures of the machines I need help with. I need instructions on how to take the parts out also. If anyone has manuals for these machines I would like to hear from you. Thanks


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Edison HS-Philadelphia, Pa. has a good vending machine vo tech course. you could write/call the school, see if the teacher might want to take on your problems as a class project-via internet?


----------

